
Biased Algorithm Deterrence Act of 2018 - DeusExMachina
https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-congress/house-bill/7363/text?r=25
======
mks_cam
"Notwithstanding paragraph (1), an owner or operator of a social media service
that displays user-generated content in an order other than chronological
order, delays the display of such content relative to other content, or
otherwise hinders the display of such content relative to other content, if
for a reason other than to restrict access to or availability of material
described in paragraph (2)(A) or to carry out the direction of the user that
generated such content, shall be treated as a publisher or speaker of such
content."

Can someone explain the legal implications of this? What does this mean for
algorithmic feeds?

